# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  آمورش دلفی - متغیرها و ....

## Valadi

متغیرها:

متغیرها نامهایی برای کلمات حافظه اند و محتویات آنها ممکن است در طول اجرای برنامه تغییر کند. برای نامگذاری متغیرها ، ترکیبی از حروف A تا Z , ارقام و خط ربط (-) استفاده می شود.

* نکته : دقت داشته باشید در نامگذاری متغیرها ، تفاوتی بین حروف کوچک و بزرگ نیست.
تعریف متغیرها :

منظور از تعریف متغیرها ، انتخاب نام و تعیین نوع آنهاست. در تعریف متغیرها از کلمه ی کلیدی Var استفاده می شود.
Var
;نوع آن : نام متغیر

مثال :

Var x: integer ch : char; f : real; st: string;j

ما در این مثال چهار متغیر را هم زمان تعریف کرده ایم.

در مثال بالا ، متغیر x از نوع صحیح ، ch از نوع کاراکتر ، f از نوع حقیقی و st از نوع رشته ای تعریف شده است.
مقدار دادن به متغیرها :
به دو صورت می توان به متغیرها مقدار داد :

u استفاده از دستور انتساب که با =: انجام می شود.

v با استفاده از دستورات ورودی.

مثال : برای متغیرهایی که در مثال بالا تعریف کردیم :
x:15 ; ch:='a'; f:= 15.51; st:= ' Ali';

ثوابت :
ثوابت مقادیری هستند که در برنامه وجود دارند و در طول برنامه تغییر نمی کنند . برای تعریف ثوابت از کلمه کلیدی Const استفاده می شود :

Const
مقدار = نام ثابت ;


عملگرها :
عملگر (Operator) نمادی است که عمل خاصی را انجام می دهد .

u محاسباتی : (+ , - , * , / , div , mod) .

v منطقی : (not , and , or , xor) .

*** عملگر not ارزش عملوندش را نقیض می کند . حاصل کار and وقتی ارزش درستی دارد که هر دو عملوند ارزش درستی داشته باشند. حاصل کار or وقتی نادرست است که هر دو عملوند ارزش نادرست داشته باشند و در بقیه حالات ارزش درستی دارد وحاصل xor وقتی ارزش نادرستی دارد که هردو عملوند یا ارزش درستی داشته باشند و یا ارزش نادرستی .

w بیتی : [(not=نقیض) ، (and=و) ، (or=یا) ، (xor=یای انحصاری) ، (shl=شیفت به چپ) ، (shr=شیفت به راست) ]

این عملگرها بیت به بیت بر روی عملوندهایشان عمل می کنند . بیت صفر دارای ارزش نادرستی و بیت یک دارای ارزش درستی است .

x رابطه ای : (< , => , > , =< , = , <> , (in=عضویت : در مجموعه ها تشریح می شود)).


توابع TypeCasting (تبدیل نوع) است. TypeCasting یعنی تبدیل یک نوع داده به نوع دیگر.

شما هر نوع داده ای را میتوانید به نوع دلخواه تبدیل کنید به شرطی که نوع داده مبدا با داده مقصد سازگاری داشته باشد.

در اینجا تعدادی از توابع TypeCasting مهم شرح داده میشوند.

String TypeCasting :

: شرح
یک رشته را دریافت میکند و به یک مقدار عددی صحیح تبدیل میکند StrToInt()
یک مقدار رشته ای را به مقدار منطقی تبدیل میکند StrToBool()
تبدیل می کند BCD یک مقدار رشته ای را به کد پیچ StrToBCD()
تبدیل می کند Currency یک مقدار رشته ای را به StrToCurr()
یک مقدار رشته ای را به تاریخ تبدیل میکند StrToDate()
یک مقدار رشته ای را به مقدار عددی اعشاری تبدیل میکند StrToFloat()
یک مقدار رشته ای را به مقدار عددی صحیح بلند تبدیل میکند StrToInt()
یک مقدار رشته ای را به زمان تبدیل میکند StrToTime()

Float TypeCasting :

شرح:

تبدیل می کند Currency یک مقدار عدد اعشاری را به FloatToCurr()
یک مقدار عددی صحیح را به رشته تبدیل میکند FloatToStr()

Integer TypeCasting :

شرح :

یک مقدار عددی صحیح را دریافت میکند و به یک رشته تبدیل میکند IntToStr()
یک مقدار یک عددی صحیح را به مقدار مبنای 16 تبدیل میکند IntToHex()

Other TypeCastings :

یک مقدار تاریخ را به رشته تبدیل میکند DateToStr()
یک مقدار زمان را به رشته تبدیل میکند TimeToStr()


انواع داده ها در دلفی :

انواع حقیقی: میتواند اعداد با نقطه و اعشار را شامل باشد.
انواع صحیح : اعدادی بدون نقطه و اعشار را شامل میشوند.

انواع محدوده ی قابل تغییر :

real 1/7 × 1038 to 2/9 × 10-39

single 3/4 × 1038 to 1/5 × 10-45

double 1/7 × 1038 to 5 × 10-324

extended 1/1 × 104932 to 3/6 × 10-4951

comp 263 -1 to 2-63 +1


انواع محدوده ی قابل تغییر :

byte 0 تا 255
word 0 تا 65535
short int 128- تا 127
small int 32768- تا 32767
integer 32147483648- تا 32147483647
cordinal 0 تا 2147483647
long int 2147483648- تا 2147483647
long word 0 تا 4294967290
int 64 263ـ تا 1ـ263

نوع کاراکتری:
انواع کاراکتری برای ذخیره کاراکترهایی مثل 'A' و 'B' و '*' و 'x' و غیره به کار میروند. انواع بولی : انواع بولی بسیار ساده ولی پرکاربرد است. اینها مقادیر درست(true) و نادرست (false) را بیان میکنند.
نوع قابلیت :
char یک کاراکتر Ansi
Aosi char "
wide char یک کاراکتر یونیکد (unicod)
انواع محدوده طول به بایت
boolean یک بایتی 1
Byte bool یک بایتی 1
bool یک کلمه ای 2
word bool یک کلمه ای 2
long bool کلمه ی مضاعف 4

نوع رشته ای: برای ذخیره ی رشته ها مثل اسامی و... به کار می روند. رشته ها می توانند تا 255 کاراکتر را در خود ذخیره کنند ولی چنانچه در ابتدای برنامه از راهنمای { +H $ } استفاده شود ، طول رشته می تواند بسیار زیاد تا حدود 3 گیگا بایت باشد.

نوع طول به بایت عنصری که ذخیره می شود
short string 255 Ansi char
Ansi char حداکثر 3 گیگا بایت "
string 255 یا حداکثر 3 گیگا بایت "
wide string حداکثر 5/1 گیگا بایت Wide char

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
با تشکر
اگر در کنار متنتان Ebookآن را هم قرار دهید تا دوستانی که می خواهند بتوانند DownLoadکنند خیلی بهتر می شود.
موفق باشید

----------


## ehsaniran59

ببخشید چطور می شه به کد اسکی کاراکترها دسترسی پیدا کرد ؟

----------


## Valadi

سورس این پروژه در این بخش هست 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=46347

----------

